# my turn



## bradger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 17, 2020)

This is a nice one!


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 17, 2020)

Pascal's famous quote after all is

“_All of humanity’s problems stem from man’s inability to sit quietly in a room alone.”_


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey...I resemble that remark!!

Now where did I leave my muzzle?
Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 18, 2020)

So true.  Good one!!!      
Gary


----------

